# Portugal mask rules as of now



## bus5ojp (7 mo ago)

Hi all, 

Just noticed that Portugal fully opened in last few days, meaning no tests etc required to get in, which is great.

But I want to ask feedback from anyone living there as to what rules remain once inside - is it just masks?

*Do you still need masks on flights into Portugal?

Where else do you need masks once there?
Even if rules are on books (eg. buses/trains etc) are they actually being enforced?

Any feedback from people there appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## country roads (Aug 19, 2019)

Mask wearing on airplanes depend of the airplane policy of where you are departing from. I did not have to wear one, and in fact some of the flight attendants were not wearing masks from USA to Portugal on United Airlines just last week.


Since August 25, 2022: No more masks except healthcare facilities. Source: Portugal scraps the mandatory use of masks, with some exceptions

PORTUGAL COVID POLICY CURRENT UPDATES in English:




__





COVID-19 Information


Last updated: October 06, 2022 The CDC’s Order requiring proof of vaccination for non-U.S. citizen nonimmigrants to travel to the United States is still




pt.usembassy.gov


----------

